# Henry Rifle Quality Concern



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

I just bought my daughter her first rifle (Henry Mini Bolt .22LR) and after purchasing a box of Remington & Winchester ammo, I was only able to load 3 of 10 rounds into the chamber and those spent rounds had to be removed with a pair of needle nose pliers. The rounds I could only partially fit into the chamber had noticeable "scuff" marks on the bullets from the chamber walls.

My father-in-law recently purchased a Henry lever action .22 magnum and of the 10 rounds he loaded into the tube magazine for the first time only 2 fired. The other 8 rounds had no visible firing pin marks after ejection & the 2 rounds that did fire, the firing pin marks could barely be seen.

Although both rifles are going back to the retail stores where purchased, I'm exceptionally disappointed with these quality issues-even more so as Henry is advertised as American made.


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

Man that's disappointing, just saw commercial yesterday for them and was thinking it would be nice to pick one up. Anybody else have similar issues?


----------



## Big Jon (Jan 8, 2007)

Try the new T/C Hot Shot, bought one for my son this year.................wicked little rifle, driving tacks right out of the box!


----------



## thumbgoodfisherman (Dec 6, 2005)

Sorry to hear your troubles. I have a Henry lever action 22 and it has performed pretty well for me knock on wood. Hopefully they will take care of your issuses and get that daughter of yours back on the range!


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

thumbgoodfisherman said:


> Hopefully they will take care of your issuses and get that daughter of yours back on the range!


Good thing it was raining Saturday afternoon at Grandpa's range & too snotty to try out the rifle. I need to get this remedied quickly as my daughter is very excited to begin her range experience with Grandpa & her Dad.


----------



## anon442018 (Jul 12, 2010)

The first thing I would do is try ammo other than Remington. I will NOT use Remington .22 ammo. We took 100 rounds to the range and had 10 FTF. They would not work in three of the Browning pistols and would not work in a S&W revolver. Federal or CCI is the only ammo I buy anymore. Hope that works for you.

Stinger


----------



## 3006mark (Jan 6, 2011)

Syonker
I bought a mini bolt 7-8 years ago for my kids. Never had an issue.
Shoot mostly Federal bulk ammo. Very accurate and a blast to shoot.


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

Stinger4me said:


> The first thing I would do is try ammo other than Remington. I will NOT use Remington .22 ammo. We took 100 rounds to the range and had 10 FTF. They would not work in three of the Browning pistols and would not work in a S&W revolver. Federal or CCI is the only ammo I buy anymore. Hope that works for you.
> 
> Stinger


I had the same thought, so after the issue with the Remington Thunderbolt ammo I tried some Winchester Super X. Same issue:rant:


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

3006mark said:


> Syonker
> I bought a mini bolt 7-8 years ago for my kids. Never had an issue.
> Shoot mostly Federal bulk ammo. Very accurate and a blast to shoot.


I'm hoping for the same experience for my daughters. 

I'll buy a box of Federal & see what happens.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Pose that question on Henry forum at rimfirecentral.com. The henry's have a pretty good rep. Henry will likely make it right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jcunning64 (Nov 10, 2011)

I just bought my son a Henry Mini-Bolt, and was unimpressed by it's accuracy during our first trip to the range. Imagine my surprise when I got it home and started cleaning the bore... it's smooth as a shotgun with NO RIFLING!!!! (and yes I own a variety of other rifles including several .22s, .223, etc). This barrel must have missed the rifling step during manufacturing. So much for that legendary Henry quality control. Since the retailer I bought the gun from does not accept returns, I have to deal with shipping it back to Henry to make it right. Sigh...


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

I bought my son one of those cheap Cricket .22's a few years back. It's been a really good, accurate gun. I've been pretty impressed with it, especially for how cheap they are.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

jcunning64 said:


> I just bought my son a Henry Mini-Bolt, and was unimpressed by it's accuracy during our first trip to the range. Imagine my surprise when I got it home and started cleaning the bore... it's smooth as a shotgun with NO RIFLING!!!! (and yes I own a variety of other rifles including several .22s, .223, etc). This barrel must have missed the rifling step during manufacturing. So much for that legendary Henry quality control. Since the retailer I bought the gun from does not accept returns, I have to deal with shipping it back to Henry to make it right. Sigh...


Wow! They forgot to rifle the barrel?


----------



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

I got my kids one of the Henry mini bolt rifles for xmas last year and its worked flawlessly. Its a real pleasure to shoot and very accurate. My buddy (mihunter) bought the T/C youth .22 for his daughter and they've been very pleased with it as well. I havent shot or handled it yet but it comes with a sweet little aperture sight.

Chris


----------

